# [UK NR] James Dean Ludlow - Master Magic 2.59 average and 2.58 single



## James Ludlow (Nov 8, 2010)

Rob busted it just before this avg, and suddenly I got quick.

Sorry, Thom.


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2010)

Yay JDL <3

Consistency FTW


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw me randomly walk over to you in the middle there. Awesome average


----------

